# Your top 3 cardio exercises and why



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I get bored very easily with cardio as it doesnt seem to give you the satisfaction you get when your lifting.

I have been experimenting with different types of cardio, so far i like Xtrainer and heavy bag (amazing stress relief too) - still get bored with it though (unless i have a mate there to talk to)

I was wondering what your fave cardio exercises are and why. Lets get ripped for the summer !! :boxing:

Cheers!


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

i have been doing skipping recently great cardio exercise and good for stamina


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ah yes, thats a good one! - gettin my skippin rope out this week! Cheers Shamie


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

A nice country run along the canal with headphones


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Powerwalking early in the morning. Love that crisp freshair.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Cardio isn't my favourite thing and I've tried for months to find something fun. I like HIIT on a bike (short sweet and intense!) Swimming (relaxing yet tiring too) and skipping! 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I was thinking HIIT on the treadmill, thats meant to be the quickest way of burning fat. Another one I came across is The Insanity Workout INSANITY Workout - Extreme Home Workout DVD - INSANITY Workout Reviews - beachbody.com

What do you think?


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hiit is also good mate. Depends on your timeframe and what suits you best really.


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

I just walk on the treadmill...at a 15 degree incline at 3.5mph .... my girlfriend was doing it so i thought hey it cant be that bad....honestly i was breathing out my a*** after 20 minutes haha


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

I row pre and post work out - 10-15 minutes depending on the amount of CV that week or I might do 10 min rowing and 5 minutes stepper - that hits the quads after squats and I do like to leave the gym jelly legged!

Pretty much a creature of habit so I'm happy with that - plus they're the only machines I have in my gym at home....alongside the other weight kit.

I do mountain bike as well so that's always an alternative but I tend to keep that separate from training.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Personally, my 3 favourite cardio exercises are

1) SEX

2) SEX

3) SEX

{Thought I'd get it in before anyone else did!  }


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Some great answers, course favourite being Neil's - but if i do that at the gym, i think it would be the only time i did it at that gym lol


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Neil's response!  pmsl! Not sure how the rest of the gym members would feel about boning in the CV section but looking at you Neil not sure anyone's going to question you! :thumb


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fcuk cardio, bloody well hate it. At a push, I could be persuaded with a bit of HIIT.

Good intense lifting is more up my street...


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate cardio!!!!!!!!!! Haha


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dh bike

Xc bike

Bmx


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

As above mountain bike cardio in the gyn is sooooooooooooooooooo boring..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Outdoor cycling, powerwalks, gym but with the little Independent newspaper which fits perfectly on the machines. Off season I go to a martial arts club which provides a bit of variation and different style of training.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

BurnsideNo1 said:


> Neil's response!  pmsl! Not sure how the rest of the gym members would feel about boning in the CV section but looking at you Neil not sure anyone's going to question you! :thumb


I suppose it all depends on who's training....

View attachment 5225


View attachment 5226


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Need to get me a new bike !!

EDIT: Or some of them eye candy Neil's referring to


----------



## MaxwellJ (May 4, 2013)

I'm a big fan on the stair machine early morning on an empty stomach, sore on the calfs!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jdenny said:


> Cardio is the best exercise, it gives so many benefits like controls weight, improves mood, boosts energy etc.


Are you English?

I can't understand half of what you're saying!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Maxwellj3 said:


> I'm a big fan on the stair machine early morning on an empty stomach, sore on the calfs!


Oh my God that thing just defeats me every time after about 7 minutes, I must be so unfit but I just seem to be absolutely shocking at staying on it!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Maxwellj3 said:


> I'm a big fan on the stair machine early morning on an empty stomach, sore on the calfs!


Had my first go on a Rolling Stairs machine today down at Listers Universal ... LOVED IT!!!  (even after 1 cardio session in the morning and a leg workout)

If i even win a few Thou on the Lotto I'm buying one for home!


----------



## Tubbylove (Feb 28, 2009)

Walking and cycling are my favourites love being outside especially early morning before anyone is up and I live out in the sticks which helps .


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The rower for me, intervals.

Picking one up this wkd hopefully!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't think when it's done is that important, just as long as it gets done.

If Ronnie Coleman, Tony Freeman, Kai Greene etc do it in the offseason should everyone else not follow suit?


----------



## mcsp_olif (May 31, 2010)

For me its gotta be tabata squat jumps, or just a long walk


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Exercise bike, most other forms have too high an impact on the joints if you carry a lot of muscle.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I've just bought an Eliptical for the spare room so I can do cardio out-of-gym-hours.

I also have a treadmill (aka The Streets) when the weather permits, but I am determined to qualify for the UKBFF Finals this year so I don't want anything getting in my way.

The cardio I do in the eveningsd is at the gym, where they have Bikes, Rowers, Eliptical, Treadmill, Stairmills a Cybex Arc & a Grappler, so I've plenty of variety there!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I tried that standing pose you got there Neil, still many many decades from looking like that lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Haha  Thats the "Relaxed" pose. You have to be able to hold that for 10 minutes+ at a time.

Keep trying though, posing is one HELL of a cardio session in itself!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm surprised to see you are "jumping ships" Neil, any particular reason or is it just for a new challenge?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Just the challenge really. The UKBFF finals is one of the few shows I haven't done. And I want to do it before I move up to the Masters in a couple years.


----------



## RickyPaul (Dec 3, 2013)

Well my top 3 and most valuable cardio exercises are running,cycling and yoga.

I love to do these exercises because these cardio provide our body strength and also help us in weight lose.


----------



## Rwp (Dec 29, 2012)

I believe if you want the best results then leave cardio and start GVT - Double setting will form a good figure, give strength and help you lose that body fat.

High intensity training will help you lose fat quicker than running on a treadmill for 40 minutes.

if you are still adamant on using a running machine then stick to your high intensity training and bring Hiit in to your training Programme.

I feel this is the best way to go about forming a nice body and to lose that unwanted fat.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

A guess it will come as no surprise at No.1 but.....

1. Body Attack - aerobics inspired interval training

2. Stepper/stair climber -

3. Yoga/Pilates

Body Attack, as it makes me feel so alive when I do it. I really enjoy it as it's fun, and I feel my conditioning has progressed loads since starting it.

Stepper/stair climber - sweat like a rapist on this one, so always ,makes me feel like I've accomplished something

Yoga/Pilates - classed these together, as many moves shared, but the benefits are plentiful


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> A guess it will come as no surprise at No.1 but.....
> 
> 1. Body Attack - aerobics inspired interval training
> 
> ...


Actually, I guess this is as now

What I failed to remember is when I was doing full body routine proper, the limited rest periods, gave you a cardio workout in itself, and best of best worlds, weights and cardio


----------

